
Ask HN: What are ways to solve the chicken-egg problem for AI/big data startups? - capocannoniere
The chicken and egg problem is usually talked about in the context of marketplaces (see [1] for some resources)<p>Recently, we&#x27;ve seen an influx of AI startups for which the value prop lies in the scale of their data. It&#x27;s a chicken and egg problem in that it&#x27;s difficult to get data unless you have customers, and it&#x27;s difficult to have customers unless you have a clear value prop. What are some strategies to combat the chicken and egg problem in this case?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.guidetoyc.com&#x2F;the-guide&#x2F;6-users-distribution&#x2F;
======
sharemywin
Partner with giant company(or organization) with data

make it a game and collect the data

start a marketplace and collect the data

start a service business and collect the data

Initial coin offering and pay users for the data

find existing collections of data

start a data collections/storage company

scrape the data and call it indexing

Contest/sweepstakes to collect the data

~~~
byoung2
_scrape the data and call it indexing_

My last company did this with business listings and reviews. We combined this
with public data sets from the census and were able to come up with useful
insights about whether a business yelp rating was going to increase or
decrease without having to generate our own data.

